# Budgies coming towards me



## eldritchrex (Jan 9, 2015)

I have been visiting a few pet stores to see where I should get a budgie. At a few of them there have been budgies that would come up to me and follow me. I think a few were trying to feed me through the glass but that could have just been their reflection.

What does that mean when a budgie does that and has anyone else experienced that, especially when visiting a pet store?

It was extremely tempting to take these birds home.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*If the budgie is in a regular cage and comes over to you then it is curious about you. 
When budgies are trying to feed you (through glass) they are most likely simply seeing their own reflection rather than looking at you.

It is best to avoid buying budgies at a big-box pet store. 
I recommend you look for a reputable breeder or adopt a budgie from a local shelter or bird rescue that is in need of a new home.

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles...l]-breeder-rather-than-big-box-pet-store.html

Do you have any budgies at this time?

Please take all of the following into consideration before bringing a budgie into your heart and home.

http://www.talkbudgies.com/other-pets/50806-do-you-really-want-another-pet.html

If you decide to get another budgie in the future, please be sure to observe quarantine for the new budgie.

Quarantine means housing the new bird in a different cage in a different room than the current bird (as far away from the room the current bird is in as possible) for a period of 35-45 days.

Budgies mask symptoms when they are ill. Symptoms may not show up for over two weeks. 
Often you will not even realize your bird is not well. Many budgie illnesses are airborne which is why you need to quarantine your new bird in a completely different room.

It is also a good idea to always take a new budgie in to see an Avian Vet for a "well-birdie" check-up. This allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet and the vet can establish a baseline for your bird in case of any future illnesses or injuries.

Distinction between an Avian Vet and a Vet that "Will See Birds"

2. Introducing the new bird to the current bird

Introducing two birds

3. Flock Dynamics

Flock Dynamics

Your Harmonious Flock

4. Where do you plan to get the new bird?

Why buy from an reputable breeder rather than a big box pet store

5. Vet Expense and Housing

Do you have the time, finances, etc to devote to another bird?

Are you ready, willing and able to house the new budgie separately on a permanent basis if it does not get along with your current bird after quarantine?

Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

50 Common Budgie Dangers to Watch Out For

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads
When We Don't Want Eggs

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!*


----------



## eldritchrex (Jan 9, 2015)

I currently don't have any pets, and I won't be able to get a budgie until a few months from now. In the mean time I'm getting a cage and perches and toys.

I'm definitely avoiding big chain pet stores. 

I have also looked to see if there were any budgies up for adoption or rehoming in my area, or breeders. I haven't had much luck finding any local breeders in my area (San Antonio Texas) but I did find some up for rehoming. I'm going to keep checking up on that.

Also, my first impression about the birds feeding their own reflection is 'you poor idiot birds. you have other flock mates that you can actually feed.' 

I know that budgies are smart though, they just don't know that their reflection is them. I also wonder if them feeding their reflection is due to their social nature.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Because budgies feed their reflections, it is important not to put mirrors in their cage.

Budgies can actually become obsessed with the reflection in the mirror(s) resulting in aggressive and territorial behavior. If they "feed" their reflection too much, they can also become malnourished.*


----------

